# Hemstead Forest Equestrian Centre, Kent



## Yeomans (21 November 2017)

Has anyone got any reviews on this Centre good or bad.


----------



## CMcC (22 November 2017)

Are you asking for riding school or livery?


----------



## Yeomans (22 November 2017)

Full livery


----------



## CMcC (26 December 2017)

It is a bit scruffy, there are always plans for improvements. Lovely hacking in the forest. Not sure what turnout is like, I think they have quite a lot of land but have heard not much turnout in winter.


----------

